# New comer: Ascen GPS watch (Comprehensive review with pics)



## Rigel

GPS watches have always amazed me. The first in history was the Casio SatNavi watches, namely the ProTrek PRT-1 and PAT2GP. You had to wait for ages to get a GPS fix, and pray your battery lasted during the wait. Those were the days.. Then came the Suunto X series, which are "bulky", plastic, fragile and unreliable. The bezel and strap issues were stubborn and never been resolved by Suunto. However, I still use my X9i's and X10 sometimes for hiking and cycling. The X10 has a newer machinery inside, but still feels like a toy watch, though it is the most densely complicated device I have ever owned. I routinely check if new GPS gadgets are commercially available. My latest find is the Ascen GPS 300 watch. Unfortunately the Ascen site and user's manual is Korean, and although I tried hard, I was not able to translate them into English using google's translate service. However the manual is short, and you can easily figure out the watch's menu system and its functions yourself. It only took one evening for me.

UPDATE (Jan, 13th): An identical watch is found on internet by Sedi, and the webpage has an English manual for the watch:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...=http://forums.watchuseek.com/f296/&title=New comer%3A Ascen GPS watch (Comprehensive review with pics)&txt=Discover GPS - GPS Watch | Tech4o&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13264523165042

I bought the watch through eBay, it was $160 + $7 for shipping, and it arrived only in 5 days from Korea to Turkey. The seller is both fast and kind, I highly recommend him:

Smart GPS Watch GPS300 Tracking watch Waterproof Sports Watch | eBay

*The Ascen GPS 300 sports watch.*

It is designed and made inTaiwan by Ascen Ltd., a GPS manufacturer. Released as a sports watch, it can also easily be a dress watch, because it is elegant and it feels high quality. Comes in a nice looking factory sealed package which includes the Korean manual, a CD which has the same manual's PDF version and the "GPS master" software, and a USB charging snake mouth cable.




























The watchband which is continuous with the bezel is black resin. The glass is mineral. It is not heavy, only 55 g, is 30 m water resist, wears comfortably. It somehow feels like a 6900 series G-Shock on your wrist. It is not big like the Suunto's. Actually it is smaller than our beloved Protreks... Side by side with Suunto X9i, GW5000 Gshock, and PRG240t:





































The plastic back has the metal/gold connectors for the snakemouth USB connector which uses standard USB for data exchange and charging. One full charge gives you 1 year of time keeping (no GPS and no compass or backlight), or 8.5 hours of continuous heavy GPS usage and navigation functions. This is the best in GPS watches I ever owned. The nearest one, Suunto X10 has a few months of time keeping and 6 hours of GPS, which is a bit short for a day spent outdoors.

The normal timekeeping mode screen has high contrast and is readable under any lighting condition. Backlight is very dim and you can only see that it is there only in pitch black darkness, which is the only condition you will need a backlight, because of the high contrast of the nice graphic screen. The watch has 5 buttons, two on left, three on right. The buttons are almost level with the bezel and it is a pleasure to press.

Now let's see what it can do. You have 5 independent alarms which can be set either Mon-Fri, Every day of the week, or any day of the week. The alarm sound is very high, way higher than any Casio, it made me jump out of bed this morning and lasts for thirty secs. Dual time can be set half hour intervals, but no city codes, but you have the home city time on the same screen. We have the timer which can be set down to seconds. The stopwatch functions are sophisticated and are combined with sports profiles, which I am still trying to figure out. You have a choice of two different operating modes: Navigation and Workout. Navigation screen has an arrow which shows you where your waypoint or track is, and many fields that tells you your speed, distance, time to go etc. Workout can be chose as any of a few different activity types, which are cycling, hiking, sailing, running and user customized modes. All thse activities have three individual pages that can show any data you wish the watch to show. That means you can customize any data on any page for that activity. The data types are time of day, calories, speed, time elapsed, pace, heading, distance, altitude, max speed, avg speed, lap no, lap distance, heart rate parameters, and many more... Finding your way around menus are very easy. Navigation function mainly takes you through prerecorded waypoints, backwards or forward on your recorded track, or lets you record a track or a waypoint. You have ten paths that can hold 99 waypoints each and about 48000 track points to record. I am still trying to learn using them properly. Cold start of the GPS is very fast, never more than 40 secs. Hot or warm starts are almost instantaneous. It is highly sensitive, works in the car or at home near the window. Compass works very efficiently, way better than my protreks or suuntos. I can rely on it during my mountain hikes. You always have the GPS altitude, which is quite accurate (at least more accurate than any Core or Protrek..!) on any screen you'd like. The GPS master software that comes with the device is a complicated piece of software that connects your watch data with google earth and has other advanced archiving functions. You can plan ahead a track in the mountains using google earth and upload it to your watch and realize it the next day. The time of day can be set to be updated with every GPS fix. It is better than an atomic watch. The watch can be turned off for power saving purposes (it still keeps the time and your setup and navi data). Here are some screen samples:


















































































All these for 160 dollars.. It's a steal. I liked my new GPS watch a lot. I strongly recommend it to GPS fans, gadget freaks, cyclists, hikers, runners. Of course carry other professional navigation tools with you during outdoor activities. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sedi

I'm not into GPS watches (just have no use for them) but: Wow! Nice piece of equipment and great review! Thanks!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## mikeynd

Thanks for the review,and the pics.It sure is an interesting gps watch.


----------



## cal..45

Great review and a very interesting watch, good and tactical looking too. Neiter too tall nor too big and one year battery life without recharge and GPS sounds amazing. Is the backlight reversed? Any chance of a nightshot? 


cheers


----------



## Rigel

cal..45 said:


> Great review and a very interesting watch, good and tactical looking too. Neiter too tall nor too big and one year battery life without recharge and GPS sounds amazing. Is the backlight reversed? Any chance of a nightshot?
> 
> cheers


Thank you. Here are some "night shots":

Under room lighting:









What I actually see in pitch dark:









A little more exposure, but this is brighter than what I actually see (enhanced):









This is GW5000 as I see it (no enhancement):


----------



## cal..45

Thanks Rigel,

positive displays with negative illumation is such a great thing which I prefer by far over positive illumination. The lume on your GPS looks very similar to that of my Tech4o and Timex's, rather subdued which is great to retain the night vision, but otherwise bright enough to clearly see everything - perfect. Damn, now you really got me hooked on this watch....:-| :-d


cheers


----------



## time_addict

Thanks for the review Rigel. I am actually looking for a do-it-all watch for timing different kinds of workouts and to help me navigate as I travel a lot. I have been researching ABC watches, but honestly most ABC watches have some of the features I am looking for, and a lot of features I'm not looking for. I had completely forgotten about GPS watches until I red your review. This looks like a very pragmatic watch with a simple easy-to-read display, and packed full of features that I will actually use. A compass, GPS navigation, excellent battery life, and a sophisticated stopwatch with customizable workout modes! If it truly works as it should and is decently rugged, I think you found my next watch! 

I do have a couple of questions. 

1. In your review you mention "heart rate parameters". Does this watch receive a signal from a heart rate monitor, or does it simply display generic heart rate parameters based on age/weight/etc.?

2. Does the watch display elevation (altitude) information? Certainly the GPS signal provides elevation data, but not all GPS receivers display it.

3. Would you mind keeping us updated on the watch's performance as you put her through the paces?

Thanks again...my finger is on the trigger for this watch for sure!


----------



## time_addict

I answered my own question #2 after reading through your review again. So it does have GPS altitude....awesome!


----------



## cal..45

Rigel,

I almost forget to ask: how long is the timer and the stopwatch mode - both 24 hours or even longer? Thanks in advance


cheers


----------



## Rigel

time_addict said:


> Thanks for the review Rigel. I am actually looking for a do-it-all watch for timing different kinds of workouts and to help me navigate as I travel a lot. I have been researching ABC watches, but honestly most ABC watches have some of the features I am looking for, and a lot of features I'm not looking for. I had completely forgotten about GPS watches until I red your review. This looks like a very pragmatic watch with a simple easy-to-read display, and packed full of features that I will actually use. A compass, GPS navigation, excellent battery life, and a sophisticated stopwatch with customizable workout modes! If it truly works as it should and is decently rugged, I think you found my next watch!
> 
> I do have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. In your review you mention "heart rate parameters". Does this watch receive a signal from a heart rate monitor, or does it simply display generic heart rate parameters based on age/weight/etc.?
> 
> 2. Does the watch display elevation (altitude) information? Certainly the GPS signal provides elevation data, but not all GPS receivers display it.
> 
> 3. Would you mind keeping us updated on the watch's performance as you put her through the paces?
> 
> Thanks again...my finger is on the trigger for this watch for sure!


Hey time.addict,

I still keep the Ascen on my wrist, even in the shower. It doesn't feel any different from a G-shock. As I drive, I check the speed, the elevation and distance to home (try this at your own risk . I wish it had the following: the "satellites" page (the strength of connection, available sats etc), heading according to GPS, local sunset and sunrise times. I emailed the Ascen Inc for an English manual or a .doc version of the .pdf manual file so that I can translate it using translate.google.com, still waiting for an answer.

Under the "Settings" menu item, we have the HRM (which, I guess, stands for heart rate monitor), and in it there are the on/off, HR zone, Pairing functions. HR zone is about different profiles of exercise/calorie expenditure relations including "health", "fat burn", "aerobics" and "custom" settings. When Pairing is activated the watch starts scanning for a chest strap heart rate sensor wireless signal. I dont have the slightest idea of what that chest strap is. I checked the producer's website with no result for a heart rate sensor device. I'm not sure if Garmin, Polar or other chest straps would work. Heart rate parameters to use on the sports activity pages are: HR Avg, HR Max, HR Min, HR, HRZ Abv, HRZ Blw, HRZ In. Since I don't have the HR strap, I cannot comment on these params. Under system setting menu, it expects you to enter your birthday, weight and gender. I am sure it uses these values for calculating the calorie etc.

Yes, you can have the altitude value wherever you wish on any of the activity pages, as I told you before, data fields are utterly customizable. Altitude data is updated every second according to GPS computations, just like speed and distance parameters. For it to be accurate you must be locked onto as many satellites as possible. As a general side note, though 2D accuracy is huge for civic GPS, vertical accuracy is somewhat less. But as opposed to barometric altimeters, readings are free from effects of changing weather conditions. You don't have to calibrate the altimeter before you start a journey into the wild. After many years of GPS use, I can confidently say that the error range is below 25 meters at worst. I live at the sea level and I commute to work every day near the coast. When I am a few meters near the sea, if I read a "-6 m" or "+15 m" on any of my many GPS devices, I'd get concerned and give the device a "reset". I calibrate my Protrek watches according to the GPS altitude at the start of a climb, later on I use the Protrek.

Hope this helps.



cal..45 said:


> Rigel,
> 
> I almost forget to ask: how long is the timer and the stopwatch mode - both 24 hours or even longer? Thanks in advance
> 
> cheers


Hi cal.45,

The countdown timer can be set to 99 hours 59 mins 59 secs as a maximum. Alarms and the timer have different tones. The timer setting resolution is 1 sec. The stopwatch is available in workout pages as "LapTime". Its resolution is 1/100 secs for the first hour, then 1 sec for 99 hours, 59 mins. You have endless number of laps, which are individually stored for later use on "GPS master" software on PC to evaluate your performance, but you have the workout time running for the whole activity with the same resolution specs.

A few updates:

** The glass is mineral according to the producer's website.

** The battery life with GPS on is 8.5 hours.

** The producer is located in Taiwan.


----------



## time_addict

Rigel,

That helps very much thanks. I am still looking around a bit, but I think I like this watch. It appears to be the right mix of simplicity and functionality. I will keep an eye on this thread to see if you give us any updates in the near future. I would be particularly interested to see if battery life begins to drop significantly or if the functions on the watch begin to act erratically, problems that appear to be common with some of the Garmin and Timex GPS watches according to some reviews I have read.

Thanks again!


----------



## time_addict

Rigel,


Ok, sorry if I'm pestering, but I have one more question...hopefully the last. Do you know if the stopwatch/timers can be customized for interval training? For example, can I set up an interval workout that will time and signal with the alarm a specific number of work/rest intervals, examples: 

1. Time an interval workout of 10 x intervals at 1 minute work followed by 1 minute of rest? Or: 

2. Time 8 x intervals of 20 seconds of work followed by 10 seconds of rest? Or:

3. Time 5 x rounds of 3 minutes each with one minute rest?


I hope the question is clear. If customized interval workouts can be created and timed with this watch I would have a very hard time not buying it. Thank you.


----------



## Rigel

I'm afraid it doesn't have those functions. It only monitors and records your performance, it won't guide you in any way.

UPDATE:

** There is only "waypoint" navigation. You record your points (max 99 per "path") along your track onto a selected "path" (there are a total of 10 paths) and then you can track them sequentially one by one in forward or backward direction. THERE SEEMS TO BE NO TRACKBACK FUNCTION by which you follow your track back to your start. But marking a waypoint while you're moving is easy, it takes only one button push. Thus, you just mark important points along your track, and follow them back. By using GPS master, you can create a route by marking waypoints on google earth and download them to the watch.

** However the watch records your track in programmable intervals (1 sec-10 mins) during a workout and you can upload it to your PC and evaluate your track and workout data on GPS master software and google earth. How many track points, I don't know... Today it recorded about 650 points in about 45 mins.

** Snakemouth USB charger contacts could be better. Sometimes moving the watch causes to lose contact.

** Calorie expenditure seems to take altitude gains into account. That's cool.

** There is a hardware master reset: press all the buttons at the same time. This boots up and displays version info etc, then starts the watch from 12:00:00.

UPDATE (Jan 10)

** After hard reset the battery immediately goes down to "2 hours left" and recharges to full in about an hour.

** There is a North American vendor selling the item under a different name:

http://www.pyleaudio.com/sku/PSWGP4...kout-Memory,-Compass,--PC-link--(Black-Color)

** This company sells the proprietary chest strap.

** Maximum number of trackpoints is 48,170. If you pass this limit resolution starts to diminish and data is compressed.

** Still no English manuals..


----------



## Sedi

I just noticed it looks exactly like the Tech4o GPS watch:
Discover GPS - GPS Watch | Tech4o

Probably made by the same company I guess and then labeled.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## time_addict

Sedi, I think you found a match! At least now we can download an instruction manual in english and check this watch out!

Rigel, I'm not trying to trash talk your new watch, however I am a bit disappointed that this is a Tech4o watch for one reason, its water resistance. In fact, after doing a little research into Tech4o I was inspired to post this thread in the Dive Watches forum: WR or not? 
I mention this to you because you stated that you have been wearing the watch in the shower.


----------



## cal..45

@ time_addict

All I can say is that the best ABC I've ever had - my Tech4o Traileader Jet - has seen floods of water and never a problem occured, I certainly woulnd't take to a dive though, but that is not its intended purpose anyway.

@ Sedi,

good catch |> Didn't even know that Tech40 is offering a GPS watch, now I have to take a look even closer 


cheers


----------



## Rigel

Yes, yes, yes, yes... 

Sedi, you're great brother. Thanks for this catch. Finally I have a manual (though I already found out everything with trial and error myself). 

That's what our forum is all about...

time-addict:

Thanks for the warning. But believe me the overall quality of the watch makes me believe that it is 30 m or more water resistant. It's not for diving for sure...


----------



## Sedi

cal..45 said:


> @ Sedi,
> 
> good catch |> Didn't even know that Tech40 is offering a GPS watch, now I have to take a look even closer
> 
> cheers


I think it's pretty new - haven't notice it before either and it's not that long ago I was on the Tech4o homepage.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi

Rigel said:


> Sedi, you're great brother. Thanks for this catch.


You're welcome .

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Rigel

UPDATE (Jan 20) :

** So far so good. It's been my everyday watch. No complaints. 

** You can assign names to waypoints and paths using GPS master program. That program (running only on a PC) is wonderful for evaluating your performance and your trail in the mountains...

** The backlight has the night mode in which the light stays on indefinitely until you press the light button again.

** I bought a second one... Just in case...


----------



## Rigel

UPDATE (Jan 25) :

** This is the best watch I ever had. I feel I now have everything I have so far expected from a watch. This is my grail (I didn't know this till I owned one), and I have it.

** The GPS chipset inside is MediaTek 3329, which is the most sensitive and the fastest signal acquisition time chip available. It is actually more sensitive and faster than the most recent SirfStar IV, but MTK3329 consumes a little bit more power than SirfStarIV chip. 

** Overall, the watch is sturdy and wears very comfortably. Jogging and hiking is more enjoyable with it.

Edit: 

** The compass deviates wildly in a vehicle, making navigation in a car impossible. I wish it displayed bearing according to GPS data along with compass in slower speeds.


----------



## cal..45

Sounds really great. I wonder how much longer I can resist, lol....


cheers


----------



## Pelican

Well thanks to you Rigel, I'm now wearing a Ascen GPS watch! It's everything you say it is. The main thing I like about it is that it's very simple and intuitive to use unlike some ABC watches I've used in the past (Suunto Observer - boy was it tricky to use that watch if you were tired / didn't have the manual handy!). I used the same seller as you - excellent experience: it took 1 week to arrive here in Canada from S. Korea. Not bad.
I did have some problems installing the MapMaster software on my PC though - Windows wouldn't install the driver to connect the watch as it doesn't have a verified signature (I'm not a MS Windows fan at all!). I therefore had to find a workaround to assign a signature to it - once done though it worked perfectly and makes watch setup / data analysis a breeze.
Thanks again for your very helpful and informative updates re this watch. Cheers!


----------



## Packleader

Excellent Review! Thanks for sharing so many different "screen shots".

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## lankox

When you stop an activity does the gps turn off automatically? If not, if you go back to time mode, is there any indication that the gps is still active? Thanks!


----------



## Rigel

lankox said:


> When you stop an activity does the gps turn off automatically? If not, if you go back to time mode, is there any indication that the gps is still active? Thanks!


Unfortunately you have to stop GPS manually by pressing and holding the view button for three seconds in workout or navigation modes, and there is no GPS indicator on time-of-day screen. But GPS automatically turns off after whether 5 or 30 minutes (which you determine in setup menu) of signal absence, for example when you get inside your house after workout.


----------



## or_watching

Pelican said:


> Well thanks to you Rigel, I'm now wearing a Ascen GPS watch! It's everything you say it is. The main thing I like about it is that it's very simple and intuitive to use unlike some ABC watches I've used in the past (Suunto Observer - boy was it tricky to use that watch if you were tired / didn't have the manual handy!). I used the same seller as you - excellent experience: it took 1 week to arrive here in Canada from S. Korea. Not bad.
> I did have some problems installing the MapMaster software on my PC though - Windows wouldn't install the driver to connect the watch as it doesn't have a verified signature (I'm not a MS Windows fan at all!). I therefore had to find a workaround to assign a signature to it - once done though it worked perfectly and makes watch setup / data analysis a breeze.
> Thanks again for your very helpful and informative updates re this watch. Cheers!


Hi. This watch does seem like a great value.
I have a question about the software (GPS Master).

Aside from the viewing tracks in Google, what are the available formats for exporting a workout session (e.g. heart rate and GPS track combined)? I'd like to be able to import into SportTracks - which I believe can import Garmin, Polar, Nike and some other standard formats. Or perhaps someone know where to download the software - I'm surprised I haven't been able to find it yet.

Thanks.


----------



## cal..45

I think I have found the exact same watch on amazon.de now:

Ultrasport GPS-Pulscomputer mit Brustgurt NavRun 500: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

cheers


----------



## Rigel

or_watching said:


> Hi. This watch does seem like a great value.
> I have a question about the software (GPS Master).
> 
> Aside from the viewing tracks in Google, what are the available formats for exporting a workout session (e.g. heart rate and GPS track combined)? I'd like to be able to import into SportTracks - which I believe can import Garmin, Polar, Nike and some other standard formats. Or perhaps someone know where to download the software - I'm surprised I haven't been able to find it yet.
> 
> Thanks.


You export workout sessions as *.tkl, *pth, *kml, *gpx, *nmea, .CSV formats. PM me for the software.


----------



## ferrarista

thanks for the review Rigel. really nice watch. I think i'm gonna get one of these for my cycling training to keep track. I like that you can see the route you did with google earth.

you can get the pyle sport version on ebay with the heart rate strap for 140$. Thats a steal compared to what other mainstream brands are selling at.


----------



## or_watching

Rigel said:


> You export workout sessions as *.tkl, *pth, *kml, *gpx, *nmea, .CSV formats. PM me for the software.


And thanks to Rigel, I have been able show that the workouts and GPS tracks can be put into SportTracks. GPS master exports to .csv and then there is a .csv plug-in for ST3.
The only extra step was that the .csv file had the first couple rows with blank Lat/Long data. After removing those rows, the import went fine.

Pls see that attached screen capture. (smudged for privacy)


----------



## watchuseek1

hi, what is the version of your watch firmware?
it can be located unde C:\Program Files (x86)\GPS Master\Watch.ini, WatchFWVer_Long=HERE, thanks


----------



## Rigel

There is no watch.ini file in that folder. Pressing four buttons on the corners simultaneously will reveal some kind of version, I'll do that some other time and inform you about it. Sorry.


----------



## or_watching

Amazing. This watch has just gone on sale for $50 USD, including heart rate monitor at a regional chain of stores. Bi-Mart.
Bi-Mart Corporation | Membership Discount Store
It's branded as "The Sharper Image"
Normal prices is listed as $79.99 in the ad, and sale prices is $49.99.

I've been saving my pennies for an Ambit. But $50 is 1/11th of an Ambit HR. I might just HAVE to try one of these.


----------



## gaijin

or_watching said:


> Amazing. This watch has just gone on sale for $50 USD, including heart rate monitor at a regional chain of stores. Bi-Mart.
> Bi-Mart Corporation | Membership Discount Store
> It's branded as "The Sharper Image"
> Normal prices is listed as $79.99 in the ad, and sale prices is $49.99.
> 
> I've been saving my pennies for an Ambit. But $50 is 1/11th of an Ambit HR. I might just HAVE to try one of these.


Heart rate belt "sold separately" so it will be a little more expensive than that, but with a whopping 8 hour battery life, I say "Go for it!"

;-)


----------



## or_watching

gaijin said:


> Heart rate belt "sold separately" so it will be a little more expensive than that, but with a whopping 8 hour battery life, I say "Go for it!"
> 
> ;-)


Actually, per the physical advertisement in my newspaper...
USD $39.99 without HRM
USD $49.99 with HRM

I know it's a bit more of a kludge-job vs a Garmin, Timex or Suunto in HW and SW... and I saw from actual tracks it's not *great*, but I hope it will exceed my expectations for a $40 watch. At that price, I can whet my appetite while waiting for a real post-hype decision on the Ambit. And I can keep it off my Beloved's financial radar! :-d

My local store has 6 in stock...


----------



## gaijin

or_watching said:


> Actually, per the physical advertisement in my newspaper...
> USD $39.99 without HRM
> USD $49.99 with HRM
> 
> I know it's a bit more of a kludge-job vs a Garmin, Timex or Suunto in HW and SW... and I saw from actual tracks it's not *great*, but I hope it will exceed my expectations for a $40 watch. At that price, I can whet my appetite while waiting for a real post-hype decision on the Ambit. And I can keep it off my Beloved's financial radar! :-d
> 
> My local store has 6 in stock...


I agree, seriously. When a GPS watch reaches that price point, it would have to exhibit really unsatisfactory performance not to have been worth the endeavor.

Let us know what you think after you wring it out. ;-)


----------



## or_watching

Hi.
Here's my initial assessment of the Ascen/GSI/Tech4o/SharperImage/etc watch.
It's a little gem. (oh wait... Rigel already told us that!) And triply so, given the price I paid.

Here's me and my interests:
I run a couple times a weeks, so I'm in shape to do an occasional hike. I hike occasionally to enable an occasion climb (e.g. crampons, etc to 10-14k ft).
So my intests are basic fitness watch, and some wrist-mounted tracking/nav for fun and the times I'm not seriously lost and endangering my family by being off track in unexpected snow covering the trail with lots of downed trees, and a dog and I'd better seriously know how to use my map and compass and GPSMAP60csx.
I track my stuff in SportTracks... activities I can't get into there, it's like they don't exist. 

So, back to the watch...

Best parts so far:
I paid $50. including a HR strap.
Features works as advertised.
Super-wearable size. Aside from the Garmin 610/210/etc, this really can be everyday watch for a guy. 16mm thick is very do-able given the X-Y dimension.
(they say since it has 2 processors, it will last 1 year on a charge, running just as a watch... So far, the battery indicator doesn't move when used as a watch)
An acceptable blend of the basic features (+ a few) for fitness and hiking.
I figured out the watch menus without the manual, while walking my dog, in the dark, in the rain.
HRM strap - seems to work fine (no greater issues than a Suunto/Timex ANT have). I'd expected this would be a shortfall. But it's 2.4GHz coded something-erother. Like all my straps, it needs moisture to be accurate at the start.
On-watch Pace accuracy: decent. (I haven't done an interval run though)
Water-proof so far... I wore it exposed for 30minutes in heavy rain.
In-watch and In-PC configurable watch display choicess, for multiple excercise types.
Locks to satellites fast: Hot in 2 seconds. Cold in < 1minute to 3D. (I grew up with ancient GPSes, so my DNA always makes me wait an extra minute before 'going')
I can stick in waypoints from a PC!!! (this has been my barrier to buying Garmin running watches)
Electronic Compass. Really the *only* way to navigate on a GPS watch.
5 Alarms...I'm that oddball guy who occasionally actually sets a couple at a time.
Navigation/Track-back seems to be spot-on.
Did I mention I only paid $50? 

Why it's not a $400-550 watch: 
No "tri" functions.
No Auto-pause
No smoothing on pace
No Barometric Altimeter.
Absolute GPS accuracy isn't state-of-the art. i.e. tracks will show me in the road vs on the side walk. 
Screen resoluton and size - while it works, it's not hi-res and looks like it's from 1990. (but this allow the watch to an 'everyday' size.
8hr battery life. OK for runners. For long-hikers you'll have to sacrifice a full track and just turn the GPS on/off for navigation.
Software: no great for data review. Very basic. No mac support. I'll use it for creating waypoints/paths and to make .csv files to import into 
to import into SportTracks, I have to Export to .csv and rename the "Heart Rate" column to "hrm"

Comparison with my Timex Run Trainer:
Pace: as observed on the watch I'd say the "Ascen" fluctuated less, even though the TRT had Smoothing on. Mostly they were with 10sec/mile, some times they diverged by about a minute. 
HR: I started with saliva and the "Ascen" reported 20% high for the first 5 min. Once I spashed some water from the road on/under my shirt, the HR matched pretty well. Once for twice I say the "Ascen" report 5-10 bpm high for a few seconds.
Track: overlay ok. But you see more 'wiggle' on the Ascen. 
Distance: Now this gets interesting. The trackpoints create a very similar distance/path-length when imported into Software, like SportTracks (Timex: 6.12mi v. Ascen: 6.15mi). But during the run the on-watch distance was computed (still in the watch log) as Timex: 6.08mi vs. Ascen: 5.99mi.
(I've read elsewhere about these in-watch distance calculation 'errors'... in this case it's about 1-2%. And personally I've experience even more on the odd occasion)

See plots below for HR/Pace/Track comparisons:
Red is the "Ascen"






















I like this little beasty. 
a) I think I'll start wearing it everyday, instead of my T6. 
b) I think I'll now wait to buy the Ambit until I see a couple reviews and know I can get what really kinda matters about it to me: SportTrack import, Baro-Alt, 50hr batt, FusedSpeed pace benefit.

Anyway thanks again to Rigel for highlighting this.


----------



## Rigel

Nice to hear I am not the only one who likes this tool. Congrats, and the price is so low, well it's almost free, it's a sin not to buy one of these..


----------



## or_watching

Rigel said:


> Nice to hear I am not the only one who likes this tool. Congrats, and the price is so low, well it's almost free, it's a sin not to buy one of these..


The question in my mind now is if it's a sin to buy two. Then I get a 17hr battery life. . Or it's one for my son for Christmas. Or it's my back-up. Or....


----------



## or_watching

Hi.
One more picture to show what I think it is the practical theoretical best track-making accuracy of the watch.
The watch had been on for a few minutes. Clear view of the sky, no nearby obstructions.
I walked two laps of the track, one on the inside lane, one on the outside lane. It was 8am, so I was not drunk and was able to walk the line steadily.
I held the watch in front of me, like I was reading it.
Result: mostly stayed within about one lane = (1m accuracy). Largest inaccuracy was +/- 2 lanes (3m accuracy)

I'm very pleased with that.

As for trees and other real-world factors:
a) I did run under trees for a short distance and the position error was about 10m.
b) I don't/won't have any data in 'urban canyons'
c) Inside my house it hot fixes in 2-5 seconds...


----------



## lankox

Does anyone have any experience using this watch while hiking in the redwoods? Would a person be able to get enough of a gps signal in tree cover to use the navigation feature? Thanks!


----------



## Rigel

@ or_watching : 

Hey, that's a what resolution is all about... Wow..

@ lankox :

We sure don't have the giant redwood forests here in the Aegean or Mediterrenean regions of Turkey. I had seen and been very impressed by those enormous creatures while I was in north California a few years ago. I assure you that you'll need much much denser foliage cover than the redwoods overhead to impede the GPS signals for this watch. Actually, wandering around through the small streets of "old town" parts of any European city is the real challenge for the GPS receivers. I had no problems acquiring signal under any outdoor circumstance so far. It is better in acquiring and tracking signals than my Garmin eTrex Vista HCX, which uses the same MTK3329 chip as this watch, or my car navigator GPS, which is based on iGo and running on Sirf Atlas V chip, or my HTC Evo 3D Android phone.


----------



## or_watching

lankox said:


> Does anyone have any experience using this watch while hiking in the redwoods? Would a person be able to get enough of a gps signal in tree cover to use the navigation feature? Thanks!


Ahh, Redwoods!
If all the people in the world could walk amongst the Redwoods, I believe there would be less war and fighting. It truly is calming, awe-inspiring and peaceful. 
I *wish* I could do a field test you, but alas the nearest _Sequoia sempervirens _is 400 miles away.
The best I can do off-street now is a super-quick check in a grove of 80foot (30m) tall fir trees. It was dusk, pardon the poor photo.
My procedure:
a) cold (>24hrs since last lock) start under the trees: 37 sec to lock holding my wrist up.
b) wait additional 30 sec before walking.
c) 4 minute walk out and back with the watch on my wrist swinging normally at my side.

Result: the out and back tracks are aligned with 0-10m of separation.
The trail had many short zig-zags, which I think the watch captured, but with some offset, on both out/back parts of the track.

I'd be pretty confident you'll get a GPS fix, and if you mark a way point at a _Sequoiadendron giganteum_ you will be able to find your way back to it. The tree diameter is bigger then the GPS error.  With the watch hanging at your side under such a tree cover, I'd expect the recorded track to have plenty of wiggle, probably at times exceeding 10m.

_(All that said, if I was REALLY going deep off the usual Park path, I'd have a back-up to this watch.)_

Photo entering the woods.








The yellow reference line shows 10meters between track lines.


----------



## lankox

Great info. Thanks Rigel and or_watching!


----------



## run1812run

Hi Rigel,
I must say your review is *so impressive *that it makes me buy one. The watch was sent from Korea. To my surprise, the user manual is in _*Korean*_, with only some key words in English. Do you know how could i get hold of an English version?


----------



## Rigel

Here it is:

http://store.tech4o.com/media/document/GPSwithHeartRateMonitorOwnersManual.pdf


----------



## run1812run

Many thanks, Rigel. I assume they are technically the same, minus the chest strap Features and Parts. This will at least give me some directions.

Best wishes from Singapore!


----------



## or_watching

OK, I've got to get this post on this watch out there. Especially since I see others are still intrigued by it. But mostly because I'm having an Ambit Aneurysm thinkning about spending $550 on a watch.

>> ONE MONTH FOLLOW-UP <<<

Summary: So far, so good after about 5 weeks of use . This is a capable and very usable watch, for the right person who buys it at the right price.

 Who would I recommend this watch for:
- someone who wants basic GPS+HR training features, and much better-than-basic (for a watch) GPS+compass navigation.
- 8hr-GPS-On-battery-life tolerant folks.
- A hiker who wants HR data, an E-compass, and 'back-up' GPS functionality.
- someone who either doesn't care much about a PC interface, or is willing to accommodate and work-around some shortfalls.
- someone who can tolerate a few watch hiccups, (including an early death?), especially if they got a bargain.
- someone with smaller wrists who can't manage a 50-mm 18mm beast.
- someone who wants a cheap-looking watch - you know, just to wear every day for the time (GPS-synched time that is). 

Would I pay $200 like Tech4o is asking? ... no. (sorry WUS, I know they're an advertiser)

Background: (if you've not read this whole thread)
Rigel brought this watch to our attention with his favorable review.
It's sold variously branded by Tech4o ($200), Pyle ($125 at Amazon), Ascen, The Sharper Image, and others. I believe it's a GSI watch, with a MediaTek GPS module.
I found a local store selling it for $50 with HRM, $40 without. In fact one month later they still had a few in stock. 
Based on Rigel's review, and having a physical store with a real 30-day return policy&#8230; I jumped in.

*Positives*
*Everyday watch*: this has replaced my T6 to wear everyday. Showering too. Fits under a sleeve, 5 alarms, long battery, a countdown timer for my naps. All that I need. It's closer in "wearing size" to a T6, than to any other nav-capable GPS watch I know.
*Hiking*: Depending on my outing duration - I'll happily use this. At a minimum, it's a 60-gram back-up for my hand held GPS. Or for an Ambit if I get one. 
*Running*: It's definitely acceptable for track and pace, but certainly is not training-feature-rich compared to dedicated $200-$400 GPS training watches. Yet, if I'm needing running + navigation&#8230; this definitely works
*Extended Outings*: I did a test using only the HRM (GPS off): after 10hrs of use the battery indicator remained at 8 hrs. So I infer that the HRM-only battery life is much greater than >50hrs. And since turning on/off the GPS is one-button push (and it's 2-5 seconds to warm-lock), it's very easy to use the watch for an outing of >>8hrs, with defined HRM data intervals (see below options), and then adhoc/manual GPS track points and waypoints. For example here's my math (it's good to have High Schoolers refreshing my algebra skills):If the HRM-only battery life is 100hrs (my guess),
and the continuous GPS life is 8.5hr (watch's spec),
then with the HRM on and manually using the GPS for 2 min every 10 (20% duty cycle = 5x the 8-hr GPS life)
Net Battery life (t): t/(5 x 8hr) + t/100hr = 1 --> 5t/200 + 2t/200 = 1 --> 7t = 200 --> t = 28hrs
(it could be a while before I'll actually be able to check this!)​
Here's what happens in the logs. You can see where I toggled the GPS on and off. Points are logged at the 1-minute TrackLog interval I set. Nice to see that it immediately picks up 10-12 satellites on the warm starts. On a map, the track points looked either dead-on or within ~5meters or where I really was.





​HRM Data for 10 hours





​
*Datalog intervals*: (applies to HRM, GPS) 1s, 2s, 3s, 4s, 5s, 10s, 15s, 20s, 30s, 1m, 2m, 5m, 10m. 
*Capacity*: 13hrs at 1second. 26hrs at 2s, etc.

*Battery lif*e: as advertised. 8+ with GPS on. As a watch the spec is 1 year - and the indicator doesn't move in 1week of non-GPS use, or in 10-hours of HR use.

*Clock*: GPS time sync. Half-hour time zones. Longitude-based 'auto' time zone. (but no Daylight Savings time?, d'oh)

*Nifty *- Software can easily turn any existing recorded track into a Navigable path (resolution = up to 100 waypoints). Right-click --> Save to Path Library.

*Running Pace*: It feels pretty accurate for general steady running. Better I'd say than my T6+footpod and Timex Run Trainer with smoothing. It always shows a Filtered/Averaged number, 2+ seconds I guess. Aside from instant pace changes..., pretty accurate.

*Watch Data Screens* - 5 Profiles - with 3 screens each. Each screen has 3 data fields. Can set/edit the fields in the watch and on the PC. Can switch profiles during a timing event.




​
*Navigation*:
Electronic Compass - doesn't require the GPS to navigate to a waypoint.
Holds 10 routes, 100 points each. Software can archive as many as you want.
- can import Routes from GPS Master, and indirectly from Google/kml.
Navigate forward or backward on a route
"Trackback": not actually using the track, but by auto-creation of a Route with defined waypoint distance intervals

*Random Facts*
Max speed: 403.8 mph = (650km/h). Actually the watch can go faster, it just doesn't show it.
Max alt: 29,500
The GPS Master shows a GPS log (see above) with the count of satellites available for each track point recorded. That's cool. Most runs around the tree-filled report 8-10 satellites. There is no in-watch sat count or strength, other than "2D" vs "3D" indicators

*Negatives*
No display of GPS status, Alarm status on the home page. My day-in day-out biggest negative.

No baro/baro-altimeter. No temperature. (But the GPS altitude is certainly no worse than any other GPS's I've use. I'll try to work up a comparsion and see what the data actually shows)

No buttons lock - especially given that one press turns on the GPS (a pro and a con I suppose). But at low battery the watch goes into Turtle-mode, turns off the GPS, and the watch/time still works.

Display is decidedly low-res.
No graphs in watch. No breadcrumb trails.. not with this pixel count.

Twice in 5 wks the watch has frozen and I had to do a reset. (4 button press). No data is lost. e.g. all paths and waypoints and menus are retained. It's easy to resynch the time with a GPS fix. The notable issue with these hangs is that the watch looses it's brain about the remaining battery life (thinks it's run down). I don't think the battery actually gets drained because recharging to "Full" only take a few minutes.

HR strap overreports bpm sometimes, even when wetted, at the beginning of runs. About as much as my dual belt. But worse than a Timex I use.

GPS Master software has limited ability to edit paths (e.g. can't insert a waypoint in the middle). The software can import paths (routes and waypoint via kml, so that's the way I do it, from Google Earth and SportTracks), much better than the ultra-basic Path Manager.
If you are a data review geek, you have to be willing to push the logs into some other analysis tool. Other than that, you can review every run and every laps summary in the watch.

Stated as 2-year warranty, but seriously... It's sold as a Sharper Image or Pyle or Ascen watch, which are branding companies. The real GSI folks are some untold number of doors behind that. Support? Ha! Buy two if they're cheap enough.

No finding Waypoints "By Nearest."

Can't individually delete recorded tracks. Just can delte the most recent, or all tracks.

Missing Training functions: Intervals, Auto-pause,


----------



## SmartUK

Great review and pictures!

Actually the Ascen 300 appears identical to not just the Tech40 Discover but also the Ventus G1000 (which I have), the Pyle Pswgp405, the Conrad Multi Nav-2 and the Maplin A15KA!

Whatever, it's a really good buy 



Sedi said:


> I just noticed it looks exactly like the Tech4o GPS watch:
> Discover GPS - GPS Watch | Tech4o
> 
> Probably made by the same company I guess and then labeled.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


----------



## mr_phil

Just got the Conrad Multi-Nav2 version of this watch, having found this thread very useful in guiding my purchase decision. My choice was between this watch or the Garmin 110, which would have cost 50% more than the price I paid for the Conrad!

I'm very pleased with the purchase - it seems to do everything I need and is more comprehensively featured in terms of customizable data displays and navigational functionality than the Garmin 110.

Anyway, I thought other owners of this watch might be interested to know that there's a newer version of the software available than the 1.2.x version that seems to be distributed with most versions of the watch. I found a v2.0.11 release here:

www.maptaq.com - Watch Neo

The interface is a bit tidier and in addition it has support for firmware upgrades and A-GPS (which supposedly enables more rapid GPS initial fixing).

Phil.


----------



## Rigel

Congrats, mr phil, for your purchase. GPS master 2.0 is great now. I immediately upgraded to firmware ver 1.20.18, new sport mod and agps features are great.

It's been a while since I last wrote under this topic. Here are the updates:

** Both of my Ascen GPS watches still work perfectly, and I admire them more each day that they get wristtime. Cycling is more fun with it. I removed my bike computer from my road bike, I now have all the data I need while riding.This watch is now my daily watch. I had thought about buying the Ambit for a while, but after all the negative posts on the Suunto forum I am now happier with my capable and stable GPS watch. 

** The module inside shifts fraction of a millimeter to either direction inside the case with hard button pushes (real hard!), but it seems not to affect WR or anything. Because I swim regularly with this watch and still no problems so far..

** Now after Mr Phil's post, the watch seems to be software upgradable and A-GPS enabled for even faster sat lock. Thanks again for the feed.


----------



## run1812run

One more question, Rigel:
The watch does not seem to keep my "User" data for long. Usually after 2-3 days, i'll need to key in my user data all over again. The watch was on, with GPS turned off.


----------



## Rigel

run1812run said:


> One more question, Rigel:
> The watch does not seem to keep my "User" data for long. Usually after 2-3 days, i'll need to key in my user data all over again. The watch was on, with GPS turned off.


That didn't happen to me. Weird.. Hmm.. Maybe GPSMaster synchronisation resets the data; just a guess..


----------



## run1812run

Thanks Rigel. It is a minor issue. I can live with that.:-!


----------



## or_watching

Hi.
Thanks for the link to the new software and firmware update. Awesome! I totally never expected that for this watch.
The software improvement, especially the graphing, was sorely needed. Still pretty basic though, and I'm a fan of using SportTracks, if anyone wants to learn the extra steps needed to get the data in there.

I still use my watch as my everyday watch (esp for the the alarms, timesynch and timer), and running/hiking back-up. My little $50 firend. I still show it a kind of favoritism because of it's great ratios of functions/size and functions/price.
I has been relegated to a back-up because of some significant errors I found. Hopefully the new firmware cleans these up... but it could take me a while to be confident it does.

The errors have been that after and hour or two of exercise the GPS track starts to "wander" significantly off the actual route, and the elevation gets way off. By hundreds of meters, or even nearly a thousand feet.

Here are two routes that illustrate the elevation error. One loop, one "out and back." The track errors occur at the same time as the elevation errors. I've looked at the GPS data file, and it's hard to say for sure what is going on - if it's the loss of a satellite or two or some other kind of error.


----------



## NotJayKay

I found this thread after almost impulse buying a Suunto X10 and a Garmin 610. Because of this thread, I ordered the Pyle branded version from Amazon for about $125 and it arrived today. Just gave it a test walk with the dog and it worked really well, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## or_watching

Hi,
I gave the new firmware update a whirl over the past week.
I really like how the A-GPS improves the lock time. Wow. Makes it nearly instant. as it should.

but alas the GPS Elevation errors persist. Not on every run, or hike, but often enough that it's troubling.Still associated with position/pace error per the graph below .
Here's the graph from GPS Master. the track should be all between 3000ft and about 3050 ft. It starts of normal, then gradually loses 800 ft. then gains it back.
And I plotted the Elevation vs. number of satellites listed in the log. My only observation is that there's a rough correlation to gaining or losing satellites. But who knows.
Bottom line for me is that it's still my everyday watch, and is my 50gram emergency Nav back-up (in the pack) to either the Ambit and/or handheld I happen to be using.


----------



## cal..45

I`m still undecided if I get one of those or not. Besides all the GPS functions (which are of minor interest to me) is it really possible to get - with GPS turned off of course - approx. one year of battery life out of this watch? Usually I would say this is an easy task to achive, since the built-in accumulator has certainly a higher capacity then even a CR2032 Lithium battery (which can last 10-15 years) in a non-power hungry watch. 

I just wonder why no other manufacturer is capable to bring a GPS watch to market with a one year run time, just look at Suunto, Garmin or Polar GPS watches for instance, they will only last a couple weeks at best. So what is the secret here, what makes the Ascen so much superior over any other brand regarding the run time? low-res display?, low alarms?, low contrast?, low backlight? Tell me your opinion. 


cheers


----------



## Rigel

I have two. One stays in the drawer, and after 3 months of time keeping only, it still has 7 hours of GPS use reserve. You can check the remaining battery time with one button push only, and battery gauge is pretty accurate, it gives you an exact 8 1/2 hours of GPS use, I know because I use it regularly during my bicycle trips... The MTK branded GPS chipset inside is low power consuming, but the fastest available. I know that there is another CPU on the board which should be low power, too. That's how it lasts so long.


----------



## or_watching

cal..45 said:


> I`m still undecided if I get one of those or not. Besides all the GPS functions (which are of minor interest to me) is it really possible to get - with GPS turned off of course - approx. one year of battery life out of this watch? Usually I would say this is an easy task to achive, since the built-in accumulator has certainly a higher capacity then even a CR2032 Lithium battery (which can last 10-15 years) in a non-power hungry watch.
> 
> I just wonder why no other manufacturer is capable to bring a GPS watch to market with a one year run time, just look at Suunto, Garmin or Polar GPS watches for instance, they will only last a couple weeks at best. So what is the secret here, what makes the Ascen so much superior over any other brand regarding the run time? low-res display?, low alarms?, low contrast?, low backlight? Tell me your opinion.


I've also used mine in watch mode for several weeks (with daily alarms and little backlighting), and not seen the battery indicator go down. So one year seems plausible to me too. I'd expect besides GPS usage, that backlighting and e-compass usage will use the battery life considerably.

I'm basically guessing here, but I suspect that the GPS chip itself can be used for time/date functions, but it's not a power-friendly way to do it. GPS watches with extended "watch-only run time" probably add a separate chip just to keep track of time which is more power efficient. Garmin may not bother because a) it takes up valuable internal space, and b) very few people would wear a garmin design every day. If it's not a separate chip, then I can't imagine why all GPS devices

The Ambit is rated at 30days, "with ABC functions" which the 1-year Ascen/Pyle/Tech4o rating does not include. And the Ambit is regularly updating it's Altimeter/Baro, so that sensor is never completely off (I believe). I don't know of anyone yet who's just stuck theirs in a drawer to confirm the actual GPS-off life for 30-days.  Given all that, and that the Ambit doesn't have GPS time-synch (yet!), I think that Suunto has implemented something like the Ascen to get longer watch-life, (separate chip is my guess).

May I ask, if you aren't interested in the GPS part of this watch, what is it that appeals to you? (for me it was super cheap, is very manageable size for GPS, has nearly full Nav function and HR, and so can be both an everyday watch and back-up for training and hiking.)


----------



## or_watching

That software update got me looking at the Maptaq website.

Found this funky item... a GPS watch with mechanical hands and digital display.
Relatively feature-lite and basic - but obviously intentionally simplified. I'm not sure who it's aimed at... part fashion, part basic GPS tracking/nav, part training, part odd-ball.
Short GPS life, but includes a battery-driven charger.

Web page: www.maptaq.com - LOCC
Manuals and SW: www.maptaq.com - LOCC


----------



## cal..45

Thanls for your explanation or_watching |>



or_watching said:


> I've also used mine in watch mode for several weeks (with daily alarms and little backlighting), and not seen the battery indicator go down.


That is good to hear, so the manufacturer claims no marketing bs but seems to work out this well.



> The Ambit is rated at 30days, "with ABC functions" which the 1-year Ascen/Pyle/Tech4o rating does not include. And the Ambit is regularly updating it's Altimeter/Baro, so that sensor is never completely off (I believe). I don't know of anyone yet who's just stuck theirs in a drawer to confirm the actual GPS-off life for 30-days.


30 days of run time for a few ABC functions seem to be VERY poor (regular sensors without GPS right?), given the monster battery the Ambit houses. Even the most power demanding Core runs approx. 12 months with its CR2032, that leads to the question how useful such watches are for EDC.



> May I ask, if you aren't interested in the GPS part of this watch, what is it that appeals to you? (for me it was super cheap, is very manageable size for GPS, has nearly full Nav function and HR, and so can be both an everyday watch and back-up for training and hiking.)


I'm attracted by the look and the small case of this watch, it is not like a GPS watch looking at all, but more like a normal digital watch. I am a runner and I already got a Garmin Forerunner some years ago, to keep track of my runs. I never was interested in HRM and/or wearing a chestbelt, but only got it for my distances and avarage speed. But since I got the Tech4o Traileader Jet and the Casio SGW-200 (both equipped with accelerometer), the Forerunner is pretty much out of work, I only use it very occasionally for a new unknown track or from time to time when I think it might be necessary to recalibrate my accelerometers. Still I pretty much like the idea of a small tactical looking digital watch with GPS abilities that could come in handy occasionally (altitude reading when hiking for instance, compass for navigation), although based on your experience I wonder if the otherwise known for their imprecise sensors (altimeters most) Casio AB(C) watches are not still a better option than the seemingly even more imprecise altitude reading of the Ascen because 800feet off (around 270 meters) is even for a Casio altimeter an almost impossible to reach level of failure. The thing is that I'm right now on the hunt for a cheap, small and non-solar powered AB(C) watch and the Casio SGW-300 is pretty much the only candidate I can find, along with the Ascen/Pyle/Tech4o/Supersport....

cheers


----------



## Sedi

cal..45 said:


> The thing is that I'm right now on the hunt for a cheap, small and non-solar powered AB(C) watch and the Casio SGW-300 is pretty much the only candidate I can find


I think the SGW-300 is great - nice and sharp display, time in every mode and even the LED backlight is not too bad IMO. It has a CR2016 battery. It has no baro graph however just a little indicator arrow. It takes readings every two hours to calculate the baro trend, but that is not even mentioned in the manual (it was in the description on casio-intl I think). The GDF-100 has the same module btw and a bigger battery (CR2025) so it should last maybe two or three years longer.
http://www.casio-intl.com/asia-mea/en/wat/watch_detail/SGW-300H-1AV/

cheers, Sedi


----------



## cal..45

Thanks Sedi. A few weeks ago, I had a chance to see a SGW-300 for the first time up, close and personal in a Globetrotter store and I can say, that the display indeed is a pleasure to look at. Very sharp digits without much blur, probably on of the clearest Casio displays I have seen so far. You are right about the LED backlight, it is still not as good as a EL backlight, but the two amber LED's do a sufficient enoug job to illuminate the background. Since yesterday I still have a few more candidates on my list, the new Weathermaster VIII is an option, but currently not available (it will at 20.07.). Not sure if this one has a positive display (what I'm looking for) or like the old one a negative. The image shown on the conrad homepage looks like it has the backlight turned on, which probably indicates a negative display, but it could also mean a positive display with negative illumination (in this case I would buy it in a heartbeat as you can imagine ;-) ). Also it looks like that the new Weathermaster has got standard lugs which is great for a nice Nato/Zulu strap swap. 

There is also from Ultrasport on amazon the Multirun 200 available. This is particulary interesting, since it seems to house the module of the Traileader Pro (with positive display) in the case of the Weathermaster VII. Then there is of course still the good old Weathermaster VII itself available, but one with positive display and black case/bezel is only available from Hong-Kong right now. Decisions, decisions..... 


cheers


----------



## Gordon

Has anyone got the Ultrasport Navrun 500 from Amazon? It's pretty tempting at the price. 

Is this and the Pyle definitely the same module as the Ascen?


----------



## or_watching

Gordon said:


> Is this and the Pyle definitely the same module as the Ascen?


Hi. 
I just read through through the Navrun 500 manual, and it's the same as mine (Sharper Image). So this thread applies.

Fyi, mine is still my everyday watch.


----------



## Gordon

Thanks for the reply.

Going on a holiday in Greece next month and will be doing a lot of hiking and want something to give a fairly accurate distance measurement. 

I have the timex trailmate but it's proved too inaccurate for hiking especially when doing a lot of stopping.

So in the <£100 range is ascen/pyle/ultrasport still my best option?

Cheers,
Gordon uk


----------



## cal..45

I would say it is, considered the rather low price and also the long running battery. Should you decide to purchase the Navrun 500, it would be great to read about your vacation and some real-worl experiences from this "timepiece" ;-)


cheers


----------



## Gordon

After doing further reading into pedometers, apps for my iphone and handheld gps units. I can't see anything that beats the functions and price ratio the ascen/pyle/navrun offers.

I've pulled the trigger on the Pyle version (in blue  ) and should get it next week. The Ultrasport Navrun 500 was a little cheaper but theres a 1 - 2 months dispatch period on Amazon so I might not have got it time for when I leave.


----------



## Gordon

Received the Pyle 405 yesterday morning and have had a little play with it.

I can't add anymore to the excellent info already provided above.

Doing a little test today walking around Cardiff City centre at lunchtime gave the following initial first impressions:

- Very fast to acquire GPS from cold, less than 30 seconds. When warm its just seconds.
- Distance measurement seems pretty accurate! Which is exactly what I wanted it for. 
- Altitude though seemed way off the mark, this may be due to the bulidings, it varied from -144ft to 77ft which was definitely not the case (the route I walked was level, but I could see the altitude making big jumps every couple of steps.).

I currently have a problem getting GPS Master to communicate with the watch. I downloaded the latest version of GPS Master V2.0.11 to upgrade the firmware on the watch which is V1.20.11 but I keep getting an "Error communicating with watch". The watch display shows the connection icon and charges OK when connected up.

I get the same error using the older version of GPS Master.


Any ideas? Or is it back to Amazon time? Otherwise this is an excellent piece of kit.

Update: problem solved. Not sure why but tried it on a different PC and it worked fine. A software issue with the USB ports.

Went for a long walk with dog and distance measurement was good but altitude still all over the place. Sometimes varying when standing stll.


----------



## or_watching

Gordon said:


> - Altitude though seemed way off the mark, this may be due to the bulidings, it varied from -144ft to 77ft which was definitely not the case (the route I walked was level, but I could see the altitude making big jumps every couple of steps.).


Hi. 
That range is high-ish, but not unprecedented.

Yep. GPS altitude is problematic. Best case is when you have as much of the sky visible as possible down to the horizon. This matters even more for altitude than for position/speed. Try a wide open field and see if it calms down some. Will still be noisier than a barometric altimeter. Thats just what you get with GPS.

And don't forget to turn off the GPS! That's my biggest problem... Cuz theres no indicator on the Time screen.


----------



## Rigel

Yeah, don't forget to turn it off. Actually it turns off itself when you get into a building in five minutes anyway..

And a small bug : The maximum speed it can show is 560 km/hr, and aititude readings get stuck above this speed. I checked it last month while I flew to Bosnia.


----------



## or_watching

Just to correct the typo: it's 650 km/hr (403.8 mph). At least on my watch.


----------



## ramm1002

Hi, everyone
I've just got this gps watch - multi nav-2 distr. by Conrad. ( firmware 1.20.18 ) I have few questions but first thing that bother me is the lack of HRmax setting !? I checked manual for Runstatic ver. of this watch and there is the setting in: Menu - HRM ( see picture below ) I have only three - on/off, Hr Zone, Pairing. I'm wondering, is it possible that watch uses data from profile ( gender, age, weight ) to calculate HRMAX and doesn't allow us to do it manualy.


----------



## or_watching

My watch does not have this Max.HR" item in it's menus. 
I installed the "neo" software update from maptaq.com in June... not sure which version that is. 2.x I think.

I guess you'll have to do in through the backdoor... by age.


----------



## ramm1002

_I guess you'll have to do in through the backdoor... by age. 
_
You're right, it uses "220 minus age" pattern to create individual HRmax.

- So far I'm pretty impressed with watch. For ~70$ I paid it looks unbeatable!
While Gps Master 2. is ok for me, one thing is missing - total elevation gain ( max/min alt. also ) Is there any plugin for other soft that we could directly connect watch to transfer data or the only way is exporting session to gpx, etc. ?

- Also I'm a little disappointed with the fact that watch stops the training mode when connected for charging. 
(I checked only PC connection ) I hoped I'll be able to use some small usb powerbank battery 
( http://www.amazon.com/PowerGen-Exte...ion-Thunderbolt/dp/B005VBNYDS/ref=pd_cp_cps_1 ) to charge up during longer race and not losing continuity of tracklog. Has anyone tried using powerbanks ? Do You know if the internal battery/aku is removable ?

- After fully charged battery indicator shows 14h with gps/hrm "on". After 2h training it's 12. Is the indicator so inaccurate ? It's 8h max with gps/hrm, right ?


----------



## or_watching

ramm1002 said:


> ) Is there any plugin for other soft that we could directly connect watch to transfer data or the only way is exporting session to gpx, etc. ?


I don't know of any way to directly import data from the watch through the wire to anything other than to GPSMaster. I've done file exports in GPSMaster to get the data into other programs, like SportTracks.


ramm1002 said:


> After fully charged battery indicator shows 14h with gps/hrm "on". After 2h training it's 12. Is the indicator so inaccurate ? It's 8h max with gps/hrm, right ?


that's pretty interesting... I've never seen my battery indicator say more than 8hr. And pretty sure my watch doesn't last more than about 8hr w/GPS on. Can you post a picture?


----------



## ramm1002

Only way to know what is going on is leave the watch working for few hours. We'll see...

You can see 13 under "Battery full" but when unplug the watch, it shows 14 as on vid.

short YT vid
GPS Sport-Pulsuhr MULTI NAV- 2 Battery Indicator - YouTube


----------



## ramm1002

After 4h. on training mode it's still 10h. 

I can't be close enough to window (for good gps signal) all the time so I left it near the window.
I'm too far to catch HRM belt signal so it's near the watch with HRM func. on ( yet don't know if watch consumes power this way )

8h UPDATE

8:06 gps turned off. So, no extra battery life ;-)
Maybe after full charging from zero, indicator will calibrate...


----------



## Rigel

I never saw battery indicator showing more than 8 hrs. My two watches both run for 8 hours with GPS on before the battery is depleted. Your watch's firmware should be different than mine..


----------



## ramm1002

After "system reset" from menu, and four buttons reset, it shows stiil 14h after charging :think:
firmware 1.20.18 - latest according to GPS Master 2.0.11.590


----------



## or_watching

ramm1002 said:


> After "system reset" from menu, and four buttons reset, it shows stiil 14h after charging :think:
> firmware 1.20.18 - latest according to GPS Master 2.0.11.590


8 hrs "actua"l showing as 14hrs sure is a strange (unique?) problem. Good that you checked the actual.
My watch is also 1.20. (but I don't see a ".18" version indicated anywhere)

Other than the System Reset, and the battery drain, I can't suggest anything else. I don't know of a way to force a re-installation of the firmware... but if possible that would be good to try.

Can you get it serviced or exchanged?


----------



## ramm1002

Changing this line 


WatchFWVer_Long=1.20.18_DLES0_00 for
WatchFWVer_Long=1.20.11_DLES0_00
in Watch.ini file I "cheated" gps master and forced it to load firmware again. The process went fine. 

But it still shows 14h  

Left pic shows original reset screen,right one is after load. Although it's still 1.20.18.00 the later line is slightly different. ( different rev. of the 1.20.18.00 ? )


----------



## ramm1002

There is a new GPS MASTER ver. 2.0.12 available on Ultrasport web.
Ultrasport NavRun 500

There is new auto update firmware option in menu. Don't know yet if there's another improvement.

Can You please check out if this version correctly connecting and checking version of firmware in Yours watches ?


----------



## or_watching

ramm1002 said:


> There is a new GPS MASTER ver. 2.0.12 available on Ultrasport web.
> Ultrasport NavRun 500
> 
> There is new auto update firmware option in menu. Don't know yet if there's another improvement.
> 
> Can You please check out if this version correctly connecting and checking version of firmware in Yours watches ?


Hi.
Here is my watch.


----------



## ramm1002

While still looking for solution for my problem I've found *device plugin for Sporttracks 2 / 3.* It allows to transfer data directly from our watch.
Ultrasport, Ultrafit by Ultrasport and Ultratec Fitness Outdoor prodotto -- --

Sounds great but can't figure out how to make it works. Plugin seems to be installed correctly. Also there is device icon in import window. 
But can't download data. Files are on official Ultrasport web so it should work. Definitely cool feature so check it, maybe you'll be able to make it work.


----------



## or_watching

ramm1002 said:


> While still looking for solution for my problem I've found *device plugin for Sporttracks 2 / 3.* It allows to transfer data directly from our watch.
> Ultrasport, Ultrafit by Ultrasport and Ultratec Fitness Outdoor prodotto -- --


Well... My watch hasn't been able to Lock a satellite or communicate with a PC since i did the 4 button reset to check those codes. It's a bummer but I haven't spent much time on it. Soon hopefully. I'll try the plugin if i can get the watch to comm with GPS Master. .


----------



## ramm1002

I did this reset many times, and 2 or 3 times there was empty screen, but when i pushed again these 4 buttoms (for several sec. ) it started to work. Good luck.


----------



## or_watching

ramm1002 said:


> I did this reset many times, and 2 or 3 times there was empty screen, but when i pushed again these 4 buttoms (for several sec. ) it started to work. Good luck.


Awesome 'possum!!!
Thanks for that prompt. Another 4-button reset and it came back to life.
I downloaded that plug-in. Installed the version for ST3 and it worked perfect the whole way through. Track and Elveation came in. I'll have to check on the HR data later.
Yay, now I can direct import, vs export to csv, run a script and manually import to ST3.

This add a *lot* a value to the watch.

I hope you can get working too.


----------



## ramm1002

|>

Have You simply doubleclicked this file - NAV_Master_II_DevicePlugin_v1.0.1.st3Plugin ? 
- can You paste pic. with list of all plugins installed ( maybe it needs another plugin to work ) 
- what's Your ver. of Sporttracks ? ( mine is - 3.0.4224 ) 
- operating system ?
- are You able to change anything with settings button ?


----------



## Rigel

This is just what I wanted...

On Friday my bicycle buddy told me about a route we should try. Since I had things to do, I couldn't accompany him. He realized the ride and texted me the travel data. Today (Sunday), I decided to take the challenge myself alone. This is how it went:










I don't have a bike computer on my road bike, because of extra weight issues, I only have my Ascen watch. It helped me on these: time of day, distance travelled, period of travel, average speed, max speed, elevation, and most importantly keeping my track log... The first thing when I arrived home was to connect the watch to my PC and show my wife the route and evaluate how I did. Not bad at all.. 93 km in 4:41 hours including pitstops.

This watch gives me everything I want to see after a bike ride. Very happy to have it.


----------



## or_watching

Hi.
Here's a tip on getting Routes into the watch.

Getting the SportTracks Import plug-in for this watch renewed my interest. It's my everyday watch (cheap, size, 5 alarms and CDT), and now it's even easier to use the track data. (Previously I'd been doing csv export, running a script and then doing a manual import. That gets old.) Now it's easy when I happen do be out for a walk or hike or reconnoitering a running route with my everyday watch... to get it into ST3.

But now onto Route creation. There are two options in the GPSMaster:


Draw it in the GPSMaster Path Tool which uses Google street/topo/satellite. That works fine. 
Import a .kml. Not so fine, in my experience 
Alas, no kml file I've had ever would import. Message = "No Waypoints"

Here's a solution I came up with to make a GPSMaster-friendly .kml file. Looks long and complicated, but it's not too bad vs drawing a long route from scratch, when you've already got the waypoints at hand.


Create list of waypoints
I started with a Route made in SportTracks and exported a .kml. But any gpx and any source of route waypoints would also work fine. 
I converted to a simple list using GPSies Convert. But any other tool should work fine.
.csv format works well, or text files. 
Format = Longitude(decimal degrees) , Latitude (dec. degrees) , Elevation (meters) 
That means: Number Comma Number Comma Number 
Note that Longitude comes first. Exporting Tools often put Latitude in the first column. 








​

Open the GPSMaster Path Template kml file. (below) 
Paste the coordinates inside the appropriate tag.
You probably need to add a Space after the Elevation value 
Kml coordinate format = Longitude Comma Latitude Comma Elevation Space 
The SPACE (at least one) is required in .kml coordinate lists. CR/Enter and TAB are not enough. 







​

Save the .kml file with a name you like 
Import the .kml file into GPS Master, in the Path tool. Optionally save to GPSMaster Path Library. 






​

Send to Watch. Voila! 

Keep your waypoint list to 99 or less. That's the watch limit. But of course you can have up to 10 of these 99-point paths.

===Paste the Following into NotePad and Save it as something like "GPSMaster Path TEMPLATE.kml =============
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<kml xmlns="http://www.opengis.net/kml/2.2" xmlns:gx="http://www.google.com/kml/ext/2.2" xmlns:kml="http://www.opengis.net/kml/2.2" xmlns:atom="http://www.w3.org/2005/Atom">

<Document>
<name>Path1</name>
<open>1</open>

<Placemark>
<styleUrl>#lineStyle</styleUrl>
<LineString>
<tessellate>1</tessellate>
<coordinates>-77.0501251,38.89224,30 ​-77.03227,38.89217,30​-77.03201,38.8956451,30​-77.01227,38.8907661,30​-77.0160446,38.88769,30​-77.05021,38.8870926,30​-77.05021,38.8922348,30 ​ </coordinates>
</LineString>
</Placemark>

</Document>
</kml>


----------



## lvt

It seems that you guys have a lot of funs with the GPS watch, pls keep us updated |>


----------



## or_watching

ramm1002 said:


> |>
> 
> Have You simply doubleclicked this file - NAV_Master_II_DevicePlugin_v1.0.1.st3Plugin ?
> - can You paste pic. with list of all plugins installed ( maybe it needs another plugin to work )
> - what's Your ver. of Sporttracks ? ( mine is - 3.0.4224 )
> - operating system ?
> - are You able to change anything with settings button ?


Hi
I'm on 3.1.4518 of ST3.
Win7.
See my drivers list in the attachment to yesterdays post.
I did not adjust any settings for Import. Just Nav Master II, and Next>.

Good luck.


----------



## bencoyote

hello. 
sorry for my poor english..

for "or_watching"
I have same pb . it still show me error when i try to import something in ST3







i've try to change driver (cp210x usb to uart bridge , insted of sunplus usb to serial): don't help.
in the navmasterII plugin there is a lot of folder, but none on other plugin (only 2 or 3 files) . perhaps a solution here...
if somebody here , have a navmaster plugin who works, i'm interrested in having it...
tks for your help


----------



## bencoyote

i forgot:
my watch is a navgear GW 145, firmware :
v1.20.18.00
MX8M 1002
01B27A6
0974 49

i'm on win 7 only" for this watch" otherwise gnu/linux
ST 3.1.4518

other plugin install:map provider for google, world weather. that's all.









and no setting to change.
TKS


----------



## or_watching

Hi.
A couple tidbits I stumbled across - maybe they aren't all news.

New Balance has a couple versions of this watch. link.
Including a black display version.








REI (U.S.A.) has the black vesion NX990 for sale for $149, include HRM strap.
The New Balance manual states 14hr GPS on battery life, and 6 month Watch-only battery life. This is different that the 8hr/1yr specs I've seen on other versions.








That 14hr claim, and the Nav/routing/trackback/memory/compass make this become even more interesting as Hiker's watch.
And REI's policy of any-time returns make it the place to buy it, especially for a non-Garmin, non-Suunto piece of electronics.
$149 is $100 more than I paid, but is well in the hunt of being competitive.


----------



## cobrapa

Wow, on eBay for $189 in the New Balance variety and another brand 'Impulse Footcare' at $221. I think I'd go with your $49 version!


----------



## ABEX

Good write up sir, I personally like this watch, and after reading this would even consider buying one.


----------



## radar4

Hi ramm1002, I have the same probleme as you. Plugin for Sporttracks give me import error "USB clip cable not found".
I see "Silocon Labs CP21x USB to UART Bridge" instead of "Sunplus USB to serial COM port" driver too.
Can I ask you, if you find then solution? Right version GPS Master or the driver? (Or different solution)
Thx

OR to: *or_watching*. You have the right version of driver. Can you help as and upload somewhere or send by email you version of GPS Master or "Sunplus USB to serial COM port" driver?


----------



## or_watching

radar4 said:


> Hi ramm1002, I have the same probleme as you. Plugin for Sporttracks give me import error "USB clip cable not found".
> I see "Silocon Labs CP21x USB to UART Bridge" instead of "Sunplus USB to serial COM port" driver too.
> Can I ask you, if you find then solution? Right version GPS Master or the driver? (Or different solution)
> Thx
> 
> OR to: *or_watching*. You have the right version of driver. Can you help as and upload somewhere or send by email you version of GPS Master or "Sunplus USB to serial COM port" driver?


Hi.
I don't know how to copy a driver. I googled it and it's sounds a bit beyond me at the moment.

I got my GPS master version from the maptaq website. The old link I used before is dead, but I navigated around and found this... maybe it's the same as I have
MAPTAQ :: QCAMZ - Software


----------



## radar4

Thx, but it is the same with this GPS Master. I see "Silocon Labs CP21x USB to UART Bridge" driver...


----------



## arav

Hi! 

thanks for the great review!

Could you tell me how's the battery surviving more than a year after you bought your watch??

Any feedback on battery life from anyone else using the watch for close to or over a year would be much appreciated!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## or_watching

arav said:


> Hi!
> 
> thanks for the great review!
> 
> Could you tell me how's the battery surviving more than a year after you bought your watch??
> 
> Any feedback on battery life from anyone else using the watch for close to or over a year would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi. 
No problems with my battery. Must be coming up on a year old now. 
Mine mostly stays in watch mode nowadays. Since getting the Ambit and fenix I haven't use it for GPS or compass in months. It's not really on par with them. But still a great bang for my 50 bucks.

Right now mine says "7 hours" (max is 8), and I can say it's probably been 5-10 weeks since it was charged up - i forget because it's been so long.

I like the watch for some everyday stuff sometimes because its small and the easiest 5 alarm watch I've got.


----------



## arav

on its way, thanks!!


----------



## Die4Pack

Hi guys, maybe you can help me out. 

I've been using the Conrad Multi Nav 2, one of Ascen equvalents for a year and I've been really satisfied with it. Best price performance ever.
But unfortunately I've lost my chest strap while trekking in India. And now I have really big problems finding a new chest strap. There are actually no accessories sold and I've tried to e-mail just about anybody who sells these Acen GPS300 derivatives. Mostly I'm getting no answer or vendors just repy, that they are not able to provide the chest strap.

Does anybody know if it's even possible to buy only a chest strap? Any info would be apreciated.


----------



## Barnie

Hi,

Just found what looks like this watch on Amazon ( Ultrasport GPS Navrun 500 - Heart-Rate Computer With Chest Strap: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors )

Can anyone confirm that it's easy to export the data to be used on Strava?

Are there any other GPS+HRM watches worth looking at around the same price point? ( Garmins seem like a lot of money for not so much... )

Thanks!


----------



## or_watching

Barnie said:


> this watch on Amazon ( Ultrasport GPS Navrun 500 - Heart-Rate Computer With Chest Strap: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors )
> 
> Can anyone confirm that it's easy to export the data to be used on Strava?
> 
> Are there any other GPS+HRM watches worth looking at around the same price point? ( Garmins seem like a lot of money for not so much... )


Hi.
Yes, that does look to be the same watch.
Just a word of warning... the HR straps and data aren't very good. 2.4GHz is much more prone to drops and interference than ANT. So don't expect too much.

I do still wear mine as a daily wear. Alarms and timers are convenient, battery life is as advertised... 1 year in Watch mode, and size is unobtrusive/compact. And occastionally I find myself with only that watch at hand to record a track.

As for Strava, I don't have an account to test it out.
Here are the export formats from the NavMaster software... assume you'd get the same.





​
gpx and csv are probably the most promising. Here are some snippets. Perhaps you can try them.
Also, there is a SportTracks import plug-in to get data directly the watch, and ST3 can export in many many formats.

100 pounds is at the high end of what I think the watch is worth. I paid $50USD w/HR for mine. And don't use the HR, as a I said.

Good luck.



Code:


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="no"?>
<gpx xmlns="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1" creator="GPS Master" version="1.1"
xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1 http://www.topografix.com/GPX/1/1/gpx.xsd"
xmlns:gpxtpx="http://www.garmin.com/xmlschemas/TrackPointExtension/v1">
<trk>
 <name>1 (2012-05-06 07:03:34)</name>
 <number>1</number>
 <trkseg>
 <trkpt lat="43.331336600" lon="-111.639618300"><ele>727</ele><time>2012-05-06T15:03:34Z</time></trkpt>
 <trkpt lat="43.331338300" lon="-111.639631600"><ele>727</ele><time>2012-05-06T15:03:35Z</time></trkpt><trkpt lat="44.441343300" lon="-121.639663300"><ele>727</ele><time>2012-05-06T15:03:37Z</time><extensions><gpxtpx:TrackPointExtension><gpxtpx:hr>109</gpxtpx:hr></gpxtpx:TrackPointExtension></extensions>
</trkseg>
</trk>
<extensions>
</extensions>
</gpx>




Code:


"Item"  "Time"  "Satellite"            "Heart rate"       "Speed (mph)" "Longitude"        "Latitude"           "Altitude (ft)"    "Heading"                "Distance (mile)"
00001    "2012-05-06 07:03:34"    7              0              "0.0"      "-111.6396183"  "43.3313366"      "2385"   1296         "0.00"
00002    "2012-05-06 07:03:35"    7              0              "0.0"      "-111.6396316"  "43.3313383"      "2385"   1294         "0.00"
00003    "2012-05-06 07:03:37"    7              109         "0.0"      "-111.6396633"  "43.3313433"      "2385"   1309         "0.00"
00004    "2012-05-06 07:03:39"    8              110         "0.1"      "-111.6397033"  "43.3313500"      "2385"   1317         "0.00"
00005    "2012-05-06 07:03:41"    7              110         "0.3"      "-111.6397350"  "43.3313716"      "2385"   1295         "0.00"
00006    "2012-05-06 07:03:43"    7              110         "0.5"      "-111.6397658"  "43.3313849"      "2389"   1308         "0.01"


----------



## cluni

Hi,

in case you get with Sporttracks the error "USB clip cable not found" - try this plugin instead of NAV_Master_II_DevicePlugin_v1.0.1.st3Plugin: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7xklpcayf84n00k/NavRun500ImporterPlugin.st3plugin
Thre is NO warranty against data loss! Please use this plugin as a beta version! It is free to use as it is! You will find the original post with this plugin in a german runner forum: "CRANE® GPS-Uhr mit Herzfrequenzmessung und Kompass" im Vergleich zum FR305 - Seite 2 - Forum RUNNER'S WORLD

I hope you will enjoy this plugin. It would be nice to receive a message if it is working or not. 

Best regards
Cluni


----------



## ogewo

I just bought a brand new example of the Sharper Image branded version of this watch. It won't turn on. Assuming that the battery is so drained that it won't accept a charge, is there anything I can do? I'd rather not have to open the case to replace the battery. If I do have to replace the battery, what kind of battery does the watch use?


----------



## cluni

How long did you plug it into the charger? In case the battery is extremely drained it will take some time before you may see something on the display. Otherwise I think you got a defect watch. You can't replace the battery on your own. It hasn't a normal replaceable battery...


----------



## Scrambler4350

cluni said:


> Hi,
> 
> in case you get with Sporttracks the error "USB clip cable not found" - try this plugin instead of NAV_Master_II_DevicePlugin_v1.0.1.st3Plugin: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7xklpcayf84n00k/NavRun500ImporterPlugin.st3plugin
> Thre is NO warranty against data loss! Please use this plugin as a beta version! It is free to use as it is! You will find the original post with this plugin in a german runner forum: "CRANE® GPS-Uhr mit Herzfrequenzmessung und Kompass" im Vergleich zum FR305 - Seite 2 - Forum RUNNER'S WORLD
> 
> I hope you will enjoy this plugin. It would be nice to receive a message if it is working or not.
> 
> Best regards
> Cluni


Thanks Cluni. I've signed up just to say:

It does work - thankfully, because the earlier linked plugin doesn't seem to still be available.

I am using the ALDI (Crane) version of the watch, FWIW.


----------



## ShaleenMohan

or_watching said:


> OK, I've got to get this post on this watch out there. Especially since I see others are still intrigued by it. But mostly because I'm having an Ambit Aneurysm thinkning about spending $550 on a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > ONE MONTH FOLLOW-UP <<<
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: So far, so good after about 5 weeks of use . This is a capable and very usable watch, for the right person who buys it at the right price.
> 
> Who would I recommend this watch for:
> 
> someone who wants basic GPS+HR training features, and much better-than-basic (for a watch) GPS+compass navigation.
> 8hr-GPS-On-battery-life tolerant folks.
> A hiker who wants HR data, an E-compass, and 'back-up' GPS functionality.
> someone who either doesn't care much about a PC interface, or is willing to accommodate and work-around some shortfalls.
> someone who can tolerate a few watch hiccups, (including an early death?), especially if they got a bargain.
> someone with smaller wrists who can't manage a 50-mm 18mm beast.
> someone who wants a cheap-looking watch - you know, just to wear every day for the time (GPS-synched time that is).
> 
> Would I pay $200 like Tech4o is asking? ... no. (sorry WUS, I know they're an advertiser)
> 
> Background: (if you've not read this whole thread)
> Rigel brought this watch to our attention with his favorable review.
> It's sold variously branded by Tech4o ($200), Pyle ($125 at Amazon), Ascen, The Sharper Image, and others. I believe it's a GSI watch, with a MediaTek GPS module.
> I found a local store selling it for $50 with HRM, $40 without. In fact one month later they still had a few in stock.
> Based on Rigel's review, and having a physical store with a real 30-day return policy&#8230; I jumped in.
> 
> *Positives*
> *Everyday watch*: this has replaced my T6 to wear everyday. Showering too. Fits under a sleeve, 5 alarms, long battery, a countdown timer for my naps. All that I need. It's closer in "wearing size" to a T6, than to any other nav-capable GPS watch I know.
> *Hiking*: Depending on my outing duration - I'll happily use this. At a minimum, it's a 60-gram back-up for my hand held GPS. Or for an Ambit if I get one.
> *Running*: It's definitely acceptable for track and pace, but certainly is not training-feature-rich compared to dedicated $200-$400 GPS training watches. Yet, if I'm needing running + navigation&#8230; this definitely works
> *Extended Outings*: I did a test using only the HRM (GPS off): after 10hrs of use the battery indicator remained at 8 hrs. So I infer that the HRM-only battery life is much greater than >50hrs. And since turning on/off the GPS is one-button push (and it's 2-5 seconds to warm-lock), it's very easy to use the watch for an outing of >>8hrs, with defined HRM data intervals (see below options), and then adhoc/manual GPS track points and waypoints. For example here's my math (it's good to have High Schoolers refreshing my algebra skills):
> If the HRM-only battery life is 100hrs (my guess),​and the continuous GPS life is 8.5hr (watch's spec),​then with the HRM on and manually using the GPS for 2 min every 10 (20% duty cycle = 5x the 8-hr GPS life)​Net Battery life (t): t/(5 x 8hr) + t/100hr = 1 --> 5t/200 + 2t/200 = 1 --> 7t = 200 --> t = 28hrs​(it could be a while before I'll actually be able to check this!)​​
> Here's what happens in the logs. You can see where I toggled the GPS on and off. Points are logged at the 1-minute TrackLog interval I set. Nice to see that it immediately picks up 10-12 satellites on the warm starts. On a map, the track points looked either dead-on or within ~5meters or where I really was.
> View attachment 663483​​HRM Data for 10 hours
> View attachment 663482​​
> *Datalog intervals*: (applies to HRM, GPS) 1s, 2s, 3s, 4s, 5s, 10s, 15s, 20s, 30s, 1m, 2m, 5m, 10m.
> *Capacity*: 13hrs at 1second. 26hrs at 2s, etc.
> 
> *Battery lif*e: as advertised. 8+ with GPS on. As a watch the spec is 1 year - and the indicator doesn't move in 1week of non-GPS use, or in 10-hours of HR use.
> 
> *Clock*: GPS time sync. Half-hour time zones. Longitude-based 'auto' time zone. (but no Daylight Savings time?, d'oh)
> 
> *Nifty *- Software can easily turn any existing recorded track into a Navigable path (resolution = up to 100 waypoints). Right-click --> Save to Path Library.
> 
> *Running Pace*: It feels pretty accurate for general steady running. Better I'd say than my T6+footpod and Timex Run Trainer with smoothing. It always shows a Filtered/Averaged number, 2+ seconds I guess. Aside from instant pace changes..., pretty accurate.
> 
> *Watch Data Screens* - 5 Profiles - with 3 screens each. Each screen has 3 data fields. Can set/edit the fields in the watch and on the PC. Can switch profiles during a timing event.
> View attachment 663515​
> *Navigation*:
> Electronic Compass - doesn't require the GPS to navigate to a waypoint.
> Holds 10 routes, 100 points each. Software can archive as many as you want.
> - can import Routes from GPS Master, and indirectly from Google/kml.
> Navigate forward or backward on a route
> "Trackback": not actually using the track, but by auto-creation of a Route with defined waypoint distance intervals
> 
> *Random Facts*
> Max speed: 403.8 mph = (650km/h). Actually the watch can go faster, it just doesn't show it.
> Max alt: 29,500
> The GPS Master shows a GPS log (see above) with the count of satellites available for each track point recorded. That's cool. Most runs around the tree-filled report 8-10 satellites. There is no in-watch sat count or strength, other than "2D" vs "3D" indicators
> 
> *Negatives*
> No display of GPS status, Alarm status on the home page. My day-in day-out biggest negative.
> 
> No baro/baro-altimeter. No temperature. (But the GPS altitude is certainly no worse than any other GPS's I've use. I'll try to work up a comparsion and see what the data actually shows)
> 
> No buttons lock - especially given that one press turns on the GPS (a pro and a con I suppose). But at low battery the watch goes into Turtle-mode, turns off the GPS, and the watch/time still works.
> 
> Display is decidedly low-res.
> No graphs in watch. No breadcrumb trails.. not with this pixel count.
> 
> Twice in 5 wks the watch has frozen and I had to do a reset. (4 button press). No data is lost. e.g. all paths and waypoints and menus are retained. It's easy to resynch the time with a GPS fix. The notable issue with these hangs is that the watch looses it's brain about the remaining battery life (thinks it's run down). I don't think the battery actually gets drained because recharging to "Full" only take a few minutes.
> 
> HR strap overreports bpm sometimes, even when wetted, at the beginning of runs. About as much as my dual belt. But worse than a Timex I use.
> 
> GPS Master software has limited ability to edit paths (e.g. can't insert a waypoint in the middle). The software can import paths (routes and waypoint via kml, so that's the way I do it, from Google Earth and SportTracks), much better than the ultra-basic Path Manager.
> If you are a data review geek, you have to be willing to push the logs into some other analysis tool. Other than that, you can review every run and every laps summary in the watch.
> 
> Stated as 2-year warranty, but seriously... It's sold as a Sharper Image or Pyle or Ascen watch, which are branding companies. The real GSI folks are some untold number of doors behind that. Support? Ha! Buy two if they're cheap enough.
> 
> No finding Waypoints "By Nearest."
> 
> Can't individually delete recorded tracks. Just can delte the most recent, or all tracks.
> 
> Missing Training functions: Intervals, Auto-pause,
Click to expand...

Where can I download this software from ??? Do you have a link now ?
please share.


----------



## ShaleenMohan

ShaleenMohan said:


> Where can I download this software from ??? Do you have a link now ?
> please share.


GPS Master


----------

